# FR: bien que + mode



## parbr2

Bonjour,

I am translating the below sentence in English into French and am wondering if it would be appropriate or not to use the subjunctive form.

The sentence in English is:
While the employee is paid correctly, his earning statement does not reflect that a change in pay type occurred.

My translation:
Bien que le salaire de l'employé est correct, son bulletin de paie ne reflète pas les changements qui ont été faits au type de paie.

My question is whether I should use the indicative or whether I should rather use the subjunctive form:
Bien que le salaire de l'employé soit correct...

Merci beaucoup d'avance pour vos suggestions.

I have consulted the following link in Termium : Bien que : indicatif ou subjonctif?

But I would like further comments or opinion on whether the indicative is the way to go.

Merci d'avance!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. This thread is about the general rule. For specific cases, see:
FR: although/even though + past tense -- bien que + mode & temps au passé
FR: although X would (conditional) - bien que + mode (subjonctif / indicatif / conditionnel)
See also bien que + mode (subjonctif / indicatif / conditionnel) in the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## jekoh

According to Termium Plus :


> Chacun devrait pouvoir se réserver la possibilité d’employer l’indicatif à l’occasion pour insister sur la réalité du fait. Mais il faut rester conscients que c’est un usage marginal qui expose à des critiques.



It doesn't even look like you're placing particular emphasis on the fact that _the employee is_ indeed _paid correctly_, so the indicative seems difficult to justify.


----------



## Yendred

> Chacun devrait pouvoir se réserver la possibilité d’employer l’indicatif à l’occasion pour insister sur la réalité du fait.



Pourquoi pas mais à mon avis, la forme "_Bien que le salaire de l'employé *soit *correct_" ne diminue absolument pas la réalité du fait. Les deux formes constatent un fait réel.


----------



## jekoh

Termium Plus ne dit pas autre chose...


----------



## parbr2

Merci beaucoup pour vos commentaires. En effet l'usage du subjonctif n'est pas tout à fait clair dans cet exemple.


----------



## jekoh

Je ne suis pas sûr de bien vous comprendre.

Dans certains cas, il est possible de ne pas utiliser le subjonctif (et encore, c'est une possibilité qui n'est pas admise par tous), mais votre phrase ne semble pas vraiment correspondre à ces cas.

Le subjonctif est tout à fait adapté à votre phrase.


----------



## olivier68

La locution "bien que" impose un subjonctif non négociable en grammaire/syntaxe française.


----------



## jekoh

Il suffit de lire le lien proposé plus haut pour s'apercevoir que le subjonctif est non seulement négociable mais même négocié.


----------



## olivier68

Oui, mais on lira aussi la fin dudit texte qui conclut :

_Mais il faut rester conscients que c’est un usage marginal _[l'utilisation de l'indicatif]_ qui expose à des critiques.
_
Bon, après... chacun fait ce qui lui plaît...


----------



## jekoh

On l'avait en principe déjà lu dès le message #2...


----------



## olivier68

Certes. Mais il est préférable de rappeler les principes de base ;-)


----------



## Maître Capello

The subjunctive is required in your context. To me, the indicative is acceptable only when the appropriate tense in the subjunctive is either old-fashioned (imperfect or pluperfect subjunctive) or nonexistent (there are no such tenses as future or conditional subjunctives).

Alternatively, you may want to use _même si_, which requires the indicative.

In a nutshell:
_*Bien que* le salaire de l'employé est correct…_ 
_*Bien que* le salaire de l'employé *soit* correct…_ 
_*Même si* le salaire de l'employé *est* correct…_


----------



## Bezoard

D'accord avec MC. J'ajoute que l'indicatif a plus de chances d'être employé si, en raison d'une incidente assez longue par exemple, le verbe se trouve assez loin de "bien que". Ce n'est pas le cas dans la phrase donnée en tête de ce fil, et l'indicatif m'y choquerait.


----------



## janpol

L'emploi du subjonctif me semble indispensable ici : on y exprime une idée marquée par la subjectivité mais, pour exprimer cette idée, il y a encore la solution...  "sans verbe" (quand cela est possibe car on ne peut pas toujours faire un verbe avec un nom ou vice versa) des exemples avec des phrases plus simples :"Bien qu'il y ait travaillé pendant 10 heures, il n'a pas obtenu de bonnes notes à ses essais" =  ".Malgré 10 heures de travail, il n'a pas obtenu...",  "(malgré + NOM (nominalisation du verbe), SUJET VERBE ..."), "Bien qu'il ait lu attentivement "Madame Bovary" durant l'année scolaire, il n'a fait que des réponses évasives à l'examinateur le jour de l'examen " >>>  Malgré une lecture attentive de Madame Bovary durant l'année scolaire, il n'a fait que des réponses évasives à l'examinateur le jour de l'examen".


----------



## parbr2

Je préfère utiliser le subjonctif, mais dans le cadre d'un texte qui est lu par des techniciens en informatique francophones, je ne suis pas complètement convaincue qu'il est absolument essentiel pour ces lecteurs.


----------



## Maître Capello

Mais si, le subjonctif est essentiel même dans ce cas. Il n'y a vraiment aucune raison que les règles du français ne soient pas respectées dans des documents techniques.


----------



## The Division Bell

The Division Bell said:


> I came across "Bien que nous traitons ici des sons, nous vous en donnons dès maintenant la lettre, de manière à vous permettre d'associer systématiquement forme graphique et substance sonore." today.



[…] I don't think this sentence was written by a native speaker, for he or she did not use "trait*i*ons", i.e. the subjunctive. I think it should have been "Bien que nous trait*i*ons ici des sons…"


----------



## JClaudeK

[…]
Even native speakers don't use (always) the subjunctive after "bien que". Here, the indicative should be allowed.





> *Bien que : indicatif ou subjonctif?*
> Un certain nombre de linguistes, et non des moindres, Brunot, les Le Bidois, Grevisse dans ses _Problèmes de langage_, ont pleinement admis ces exceptions. C’est pourquoi aujourd’hui le _Grand Robert_ souligne que l’indicatif est parfois employé après _bien que_ pour marquer la réalité ou l’éventualité. Le mot important ici est « parfois ». Personne ne recommande l’indicatif dans tous les cas.


----------



## The Division Bell

Merci, JClaudeK !
I guess I'll use the subjunctive whenever I use "bien que" just to be on the safe side. I mean, you can't go wrong with the subjunctive there, can you?


----------



## JClaudeK

The Division Bell said:


> I mean, you can't go wrong with the subjunctive there, can you?


Tu auras toujours  les grammairiens  "traditionnels" de ton côté.  


> Hanse, Girodet et beaucoup d’autres, même la tolérante _Grammaire du français contemporain_ de Larousse, interdisent formellement l’indicatif. Dupré y voyait une « grave incorrection ».



Mais l'indicatif sert _à insister  sur la réalité du fait énoncé_, et comme les _sons_ dont il est question ici existent vraiment, on peut employer l'indicatif.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

https://www.wordreference.com/docs/French-locutions-followed-by-the-subjunctive.aspx/


----------



## Bezoard

JClaudeK said:


> Mais l'indicatif sert _à insister  sur la réalité du fait énoncé_, et comme les _sons_ dont il est question ici existent vraiment, moi personnellement, je mettrais quand même l'indicatif.


Cela me semble une justification très arbitraire d'une faute !
Quand je dis _"Bien qu'il pleuve, je dois sortir pour aller chercher les enfants"_, la réalité de la pluie est tout aussi évidente. Pour ma part, _"Bien qu'il pleut"_ m'écorcherait la gorge ! Cependant, il y a d'autres circonstances où il m'arrive d'employer l'indicatif.


----------



## JClaudeK

Depuis que je me suis fait reprendre parce que j'affirmais que "bien que" est obligatoirement suivi du subjonctif,  je suis moins rigoriste et m'en tiens à ce qui est indiqué dans le BtB.


----------



## Maître Capello

As I suggested earlier in this thread, the indicative after _bien que_ is acceptable to me only if the appropriate tense in the subjunctive is either old-fashioned or nonexistent. But in your context, the present subjunctive is perfectly standard. I would consider the indicative inappropriate.

_Bien que nous *traitons* ici des sons, nous vous en donnons_… 
_Bien que nous *traitions* ici des sons, nous vous en donnons_…


----------



## The Division Bell

Thanks, Maitre Capello! Could you give me an example of where the subjunctive would be old-fashioned or non-existent? I didn't know such verbs existed!


----------



## Maître Capello

Not verbs but *tenses*! 

The *imperfect* and *pluperfect* tenses are literary/old-fashioned in the subjunctive and barely ever used in speech. (They are therefore grayed out in our conjugator.) We use the *present* or *past* subjunctive instead in modern French. Moreover, there is no *future* or *conditional* tense in the subjunctive. There are therefore only two common subjunctive tenses: the *present* and the *past*.

Because of these restrictions, the subjunctive often lacks nuances the indicative can convey. When it is the case, it becomes acceptable to depart from the grammar rule that _bien que_ should be followed by the subjunctive. But when the natural tense is the present or past subjunctive, there is no good reason to use the indicative instead.


----------



## The Division Bell

Oh, right. Thanks! I remember reading that in "correct" French you would say, for example, "Je serais content que vous vinssiez me voir." (I would be glad if you came to see me.), but hardly anybody ever speaks or writes that way anymore. People would both say and write "Je serais content que vous veniez me voir." instead.
Could you give me an example involving "bien que" followed by the imperfect subjunctive? I can't think of one!


----------



## Bezoard

In the two above sentences (vinssiez/veniez), we keep the subjunctive. We would not use the indicative.
I do not see clearly what MC is hinting at, which would justify the choice of indicative.


----------



## Maître Capello

The Division Bell said:


> Could you give me an example involving "bien que" followed by the imperfect subjunctive?


_Mon cœur battit à ces mots, *bien que* je *fusse* sûr qu'elle reviendrait le lendemain, ce qui arriva._ (Proust, _Sodome et Gomorrhe_)

For more examples in the past, see FR: although/even though + past tense -- bien que + mode & temps au passé.



Bezoard said:


> I do not see clearly what MC is hinting at, which would justify the choice of indicative.


Let's take the following example:

_Bien qu'il *fît* froid dehors, il sortit sans manteau_.

As the imperfect subjunctive is literary, we would typically use the present or past subjunctive instead in modern French. However, those two tenses don't work here:

_Bien qu'il *ait fait* froid dehors, il sortit sans manteau_.  (The past subjunctive would suggest anteriority, which isn't appropriate here.)
_Bien qu'il *fasse* froid dehors, il sortit sans manteau_.  (A past tense is required. You can't use the present.)

In this case, the only way to avoid a literary tense with _bien que_ is to use the indicative mode instead:

_Bien qu'il *faisait* froid dehors, il sortit sans manteau_. (acceptable)


----------



## Bezoard

I see what you mean and could not agree more. Thanks.
Another case of possible and indeed rather common use of the indicative mode instead of the subjective mode after "bien que" is when the verb in the "subordonnée" is very far from "bien que" so that the speaker or the writer does no longer feel the link with "bien que".


----------



## AH92

Bonjour !

Bien que je n'en avais pas envie, que Pierre était fatigué et que Robert se sentait malade, nous sommes quand même sortis.

[...]
I read that bien que requires the subjunctive after it. Shouldn't it have been Bien que je n'en eusse pas envie, que Pierre fût fatigué et que Robert se sentît malade, nous sommes quand même sortis. ?

Merci !


----------



## Yendred

AH92 said:


> Shouldn't it have been Bien que je n'en eusse pas envie, que Pierre fût fatigué et que Robert se sentît malade, nous sommes quand même sortis. ?



Théoriquement oui, mais l'imparfait du subjonctif n'est quasiment plus utilisé en français, sauf dans des textes écrits très littéraires. Il est couramment remplacé par l'imparfait de l'indicatif, et son usage est aujourd'hui considéré comme correct.

En revanche, si la phrase était au présent, le subjonctif serait obligatoire, car le présent du subjonctif est toujours un temps couramment utilisé :
_Bien que je n'en aie pas envie, que Pierre soit fatigué et que Robert se sente malade, nous sortons quand même._


----------



## Maître Capello

Yendred said:


> [L'imparfait du subjonctif] est couramment remplacé par l'imparfait de l'indicatif


Dans la langue courante, l'imparfait du subjonctif est en fait normalement remplacé par le *subjonctif présent* ou le *subjonctif passé* selon le cas. Il ne peut pas en principe être remplacé par un temps de l'indicatif. Exemple :

_Elle voulait que je le *fisse*_ (imparfait du subjonctif)  (littéraire)
_Elle voulait que je le *fasse*_ (présent du subjonctif)  (courant)
_Elle voulait que je le *faisais*_ (imparfait de l'indicatif) 

Voir aussi FR: Usage du subjonctif imparfait - Imperfect subjunctive usage.

Cela dit, il faut savoir que contrairement à d'autres constructions, _bien que_ peut parfois aussi être suivi d'un verbe à l'indicatif.


----------



## Bezoard

Yendred said:


> Théoriquement oui, mais l'imparfait du subjonctif n'est quasiment plus utilisé en français, sauf dans des textes écrits très littéraires. Il est couramment remplacé par l'imparfait de l'indicatif, et son usage est aujourd'hui considéré comme correct.


Bigre, par qui ?
J'avoue que cet imparfait de l'indicatif me choque fortement ici. Je préférerais tourner la phrase autrement.


----------



## Maître Capello

Selon Termium Plus :


> Un certain nombre de linguistes, et non des moindres, Brunot, les Le Bidois, Grevisse dans ses _Problèmes de langage_, ont pleinement admis ces exceptions. C’est pourquoi aujourd’hui le _Grand Robert_ souligne que l’indicatif est parfois employé après _bien que_ pour marquer la réalité ou l’éventualité.



Selon _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 1150) :


> Si le subjonctif est le mode régulier, on constate que l’indicatif (y compris le conditionnel) est fréquent dans la langue parlée. Il n’est pas  si rare dans la langue écrite, surtout dans les concessives introduites par une  véritable conjonction [comme _bien que_]. Certains auteurs  peuvent subir l’influence de la langue parlée (cela est voulu dans les romans  champêtres de George Sand), mais  d’autres se réclameraient plutôt de l’usage classique et de la tradition.
> 
> Historique — L’hésitation entre l’indic. et le subj. est très ancienne dans la langue. Elle  était courante au XVIIe et  au XVIIIe s. encore.  Malherbe réservait le subj. aux choses douteuses, l’indic. aux choses  certaines : cf. Brunot, Hist., t. III, p. 575.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, mais comme l'écrit Girodet (connu pour son conservatisme) :


> Malgré l'opinion de certains grammairiens, il est déconseillé d'employer l'indicatif (pour insister sur la réalité du fait) ou le conditionnel (pour insister sur l'idée de condition). On peut toujours tourner autrement.


Quant à Hanse (connu pour son libéralisme au contraire), il écrit néanmoins :


> L'indicatif n'est pas rare dans la langue parlée, il se rencontre chez des écrivains modernes ; des grammairiens tentent de le justifier plus ou moins, mais il faut le considérer comme incorrect et familier, populaire ou archaïque.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, je n'ai pas dit que cette tolérance pour l'indicatif faisait l'unanimité. 

Girodet prétend que l'« on peut toujours tourner autrement ». Je ne suis pas tout à fait de cet avis. Si dans la majorité des cas il est en effet possible de réécrite la phrase différemment, il n'est pas toujours possible de conserver la nuance originale. En particulier, le pseudo-équivalent _même si_ ne transmet pas tout à fait la même nuance que _bien que_.


----------

